# Radios on yards.



## Greylegs (23 February 2015)

Does anyone else have to put up with the constant presence of a radio on their yard? Usually tuned to some commercial pop station so your every waking moment at the yard is conducted to a background of brain rattling pop music interspersed with adverts. I'm suffering from this at my present yard and was equally plagued by it at the old place. It drives my nuts! What's wrong with a bit of peace and quiet FGS?? I have to say that I immediately turn it off when I arrive, but noticed today that someone has actually taped the plug into the socket and even taped the volume button to stop anyone removing the offending noise from the environment. As I was the only person there at the time, so that didn't stop me from removing tape from plug and plug from socket, of course!!! Do stabled horses actually want to listen to this #%^* all day? I certainly don't. 

..... and breathe .....  <<< rant over, thank you ...>>>


----------



## Moomin1 (23 February 2015)

Lol, I don't know why I feel this and I know it's very opinionated and judgemental of me, but I have always immediately thought of a typical bitchy horsey yard person when someone plays the radio constantly.  It may just be that the people who have done this have happened to be that type on the yards I have been on so I associate it.  

I do sometimes however put ear phones in and listen to music on my iphone to myself.


----------



## Hexx (23 February 2015)

We used to have the radio on in the pony barn at the riding school all day - the rule was as long as it went on before 8.30 it could stay on!

The ponies seemed to like it - Little Coco used to put his nose right up against it and almost seemed to bop along, especially with the rock songs!


----------



## ribbons (23 February 2015)

I agree with you.
I'd unplug it and drop it in a bucket of water. Can't stand commercial radio stations, same awful adverts over and over again.


----------



## Deltaflyer (23 February 2015)

The girls at my yard insist on having radio one on *AAARGGHHHHH* (I'm an old fart in my mid-50s and much prefer proper classic rock and always have music on in my car and at work.) Does Radio one only have three songs on their playlist because it seems they play the same really annoying three over and over and over again ad nauseam.


----------



## WelshD (23 February 2015)

Ask if they have the relevant licences to play a radio


----------



## Flicker (23 February 2015)

Why don't you just talk to your fellow liveries/ YO / YM and see if you can reach a compromise?  Our yard has a radio playing, if someone wants it softer, they just say 'can I turn the music down'.


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 February 2015)

I hate radios on yards. If people want to listen to music they can put their ipods on.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (23 February 2015)

Someone on my yard has recently started playing a radio whenever she's there. Drives me to distraction - it's radio 2 as well. Give me peace and quiet with the occasional horsey sound effect. That's what revives my soul after a hard week.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

Greylegs said:



			Does anyone else have to put up with the constant presence of a radio on their yard? Usually tuned to some commercial pop station so your every waking moment at the yard is conducted to a background of brain rattling pop music interspersed with adverts. I'm suffering from this at my present yard and was equally plagued by it at the old place. It drives my nuts! What's wrong with a bit of peace and quiet FGS?? I have to say that I immediately turn it off when I arrive, but noticed today that someone has actually taped the plug into the socket and even taped the volume button to stop anyone removing the offending noise from the environment. As I was the only person there at the time, so that didn't stop me from removing tape from plug and plug from socket, of course!!! Do stabled horses actually want to listen to this #%^* all day? I certainly don't. 

..... and breathe .....  <<< rant over, thank you ...>>>
		
Click to expand...

God help anyone who touches the radio unless they need to turn it down for an important reason, it is there for me to listen too when I muck .

 I like radio Jackie  south London who play decent music most of the time.
Used to have someone on the yard who turned it over to capital - drove me mad as Capital is 80% commercials.


----------



## Flicker (23 February 2015)

I used to put Classic FM on softly for my stressy mare if she had to stay in for any long periods of time.  I came up to the yard one afternoon to find her dozing with her head resting against the radio


----------



## ribbons (23 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			Ask if they have the relevant licences to play a radio
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes ! You've got a good point there. You can't play music in public without a licence. We actually have to have two different ones at work. 
Tell the YO they are facing a hefty fine without one, that should get rid of the problem.


----------



## Doris68 (23 February 2015)

I always have the radio on - Radio 2.  It's my yard and I enjoy it and so does my old girl..! Confess to finding it a tad difficult when I go to yards that have Radio 1 or commercial radio blaring out...but I'm just a boring old f**t.


----------



## littleshetland (23 February 2015)

I must admit, some yard duties pass very enjoyably if I,m tuned into a good radio 4 drama or comedy ........


----------



## twobearsarthur (23 February 2015)

I was once on a yard that a radio caused World War 3 at. 
The "old fogeys" Classic FM vs the the teenagers Chav FM. 
The batteries would disappear, the radio would end up in a water bucket/muck heap/in a tractor muck spreading. 
It was ridiculous. 
I never minded when it went missing as I'm weird and don't like any music, it irritates me. Plus it used to irritate my horse too. 
I like peace and quiet, think it comes from working on a loud busy ward all day. 
I think though usually a reasonable compromise can be met.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			Ask if they have the relevant licences to play a radio
		
Click to expand...

a TV license covers a radio if there is accommodation there


----------



## Starzaan (23 February 2015)

When faced with 45 boxes to muck out between three of you, the distraction and morale boost that a radio playing some fun songs can bring is immense. 

When I had my own yard I would listen to radio 4 while I did yard work. I loved that peaceful time at around 5 am, just as the sun was coming up, listening to the news or farming today. I could get lost in the world the presenters were talking about, and find that I had mucked out the whole yard without really noticing! 

Now though, we play music when mucking out and doing yard chores as it really does make the time pass more quickly. However, when I'm doing my horse I don't have the radio on. Purely because I don't want to face the wrath of people like you OP. 

I think its just personal preference. I love yards with a radio on, but that's just me.


----------



## JennBags (23 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			a TV license covers a radio if there is accommodation there
		
Click to expand...

Not if you're playing it in public, you need a Performance Rights licence if it's on a business premises, and a livery yard, even a private one, is a business premises.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 February 2015)

Starzaan said:



			When faced with 45 boxes to muck out between three of you, the distraction and morale boost that a radio playing some fun songs can bring is immense. 

When I had my own yard I would listen to radio 4 while I did yard work. I loved that peaceful time at around 5 am, just as the sun was coming up, listening to the news or farming today. I could get lost in the world the presenters were talking about, and find that I had mucked out the whole yard without really noticing! 

Now though, we play music when mucking out and doing yard chores as it really does make the time pass more quickly. However, when I'm doing my horse I don't have the radio on. Purely because I don't want to face the wrath of people like you OP. 

I think its just personal preference. I love yards with a radio on, but that's just me.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing though - everyone is a paying livery (presumably), therefore a compromise should be reached.  If people want to listen to music, but some don't want to hear it, then people should use ear phones instead.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 February 2015)

I used to be on a yard some years back that had speakers all round the place and mostly had Kiss fm playing all day and night sometimes got on my nerves, but sometimes it was a laugh as we used to all have a dance and sing song and use the brooms as microphones lol! I often have the radio on outside when I muck out I quite like dance music when I am mucking out but indoors I mainly listen to Radio 2 .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

JennBags said:



			Not if you're playing it in public, you need a Performance Rights licence if it's on a business premises, and a livery yard, even a private one, is a business premises.
		
Click to expand...




 My liveries and me are the only ones who can hear it.


 I have played a radio on a private yard since 1996 I am not going to stop using it under any circumstances.




http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one/topics/what-does-your-licence-fee-pay-for-top13





 A standard colour TV Licence costs £145.50 &#8211; the equivalent of £12.13 per month or just under 40p per day.

The fee you pay provides a wide range of TV, radio and online content, as well as developing new ways to deliver it to you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Feival (23 February 2015)

It's the staff's prerogative to have the radio on, having a livery interfere with that is bang out of order and my yard owner would do her pieces if you OP did what you did to her radio.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

The Tank said:



			It's the staff's prerogative to have the radio on, having a livery interfere with that is bang out of order and my yard owner would do her pieces if you OP did what you did to her radio.
		
Click to expand...

^5 like button needed


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (23 February 2015)

On one of the yards we're on the radio is on constantly, sometimes it's nice if your doing boring jobs or there's no one there but other times it can get incredibly frustrating so I feel your pain op! It's generally always on capital so I get to listen to the same songs over and over, better then the brief stint of radio 2 though - thought I was going to go insane!


----------



## Lexi_ (23 February 2015)

littleshetland said:



			I must admit, some yard duties pass very enjoyably if I,m tuned into a good radio 4 drama or comedy ........
		
Click to expand...

I'm always listening to podcasts at the yard. Prefer to do so on my phone rather than using headphones as they tend to block out all the other sounds but even that at top volume in my pocket isn't exactly loud. Plus it's a lot less irritating and intrusive than a radio blaring adverts all over the place!


----------



## WelshD (23 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			My liveries and me are the only ones who can hear it.


 I have played a radio on a private yard since 1996 I am not going to stop using it under any circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure lots of people feel the same as you and i expect hell will freeze over before radios are binned but I'm not convinced you are right that a tv licence covers you as I'm sure a livery yard either counts as a workplace or a place where the public have access


----------



## Pigeon (23 February 2015)

Oh my god that would drive me completely mad. It annoys me enough when people have it on in their car!! I go to the yard for peace and quiet, as I live on a noisy road. It really annoys me when people leave their engine running too  If I was at a yard with staff and they had crappy pop playing all day I'd move somewhere else haha.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			I'm sure lots of people feel the same as you and i expect hell will freeze over before radios are binned but I'm not convinced you are right that a tv licence covers you as I'm sure a livery yard either counts as a workplace or a place where the public have access
		
Click to expand...

that is quoted from their website   >  http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one/topics/what-does-your-licence-fee-pay-for-top13


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 February 2015)

It would drive me nuts. I intensely dislike being made to listen to other people's taste in music and as a paying customer, I would hope not to have that imposed on me. I'm fortunate that this doesn't happen at my yard. At the max, the helpers use their phones. 

Probably because of the accident, I prefer to be able to keep an ear out and I can't even bear ear muffs! If I'm in the stable with the horse, I need to be able to hear what's going on, screaming kids approaching or a horse in the yard above misbehaving makes him spook and I'd rather know about it before he lands on top of me.


----------



## WelshD (23 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			that is quoted from their website   >  http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one/topics/what-does-your-licence-fee-pay-for-top13

Click to expand...

But a livery yard is a business even if attached to a dwelling. There are two types of music licence and at least one applies, see here points 2 and 8 are relevant 
http://www.prsformusic.com/users/businessesandliveevents/musicforbusinesses/Pages/FAQ.aspx#1

At the end of the day most people don't care and that is their choice


----------



## NinjaPony (23 February 2015)

Not a fan of radios but I accept that the staff sometimes want a bit of music. Current yard don't seem to use one much which is nice, and if it has been annoying me then usually I just ask to turn it down. It would irritate me if it was on 24/7 blaring but on this yard it isn't an issue. I can see the appeal of mucking out to music at any rate! It's only annoying when you want some peace and quiet with your horse...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			But a livery yard is a business even if attached to a dwelling. There are two types of music licence and at least one applies, see here points 2 and 8 are relevant 
http://www.prsformusic.com/users/businessesandliveevents/musicforbusinesses/Pages/FAQ.aspx#1

At the end of the day most people don't care and that is their choice
		
Click to expand...

Well ATEOTD  it is my yard I own it I choose the music and if you don't like it tough.  I choose what time I work and listen to music 6.30am - 9.30am Most arrive in the evening when radio is off but if they turn up in am then the radio is on during that time.


----------



## Lintel (23 February 2015)

Haha good thread, we have good yard but half love the radio- half don't.
Me personally don't mind it sometimes especially when riding I feel it motivates me at times... Some of the "capital fm" music is er.. Of choice.

I do feel that perhaps the horses can benefit from the noise in the background but as the radio is only on when people are about it defeats the purpose?

Sometimes you just want a bit of peace and quiet!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 February 2015)

Yes on my own yard , I hate it and switch it off when I feel I can it does my head in I am radio 4 person.


----------



## madmav (24 February 2015)

I had gotten all old and stopped listening to music, only radio 4 for me, when I did horse share several years ago. Radio 1 blared out next to his stable. Did my head in. Then I started to like it. Now I'm I'm a massive fan. Went to the big weekend in hackney. Old, happy and sad at the same time!


----------



## Dubsie (24 February 2015)

I would short out a couple of fuses at home, take it in with a screwdriver, replace the fuse in the plug, and leave it switched on etc.  Chances are no-one will have a fuse/plug can't work out that it is just the fuse that has gone.  If they do manage to suss that it is the fuse, just repeat.  If they replace with a new radio repeat again.

You could also ask the PRS if the yard has a licence.... www.prsformusic.com - basic licence is £66.


----------



## Smitty (24 February 2015)

Dubsie said:



			I would short out a couple of fuses at home, take it in with a screwdriver, replace the fuse in the plug, and leave it switched on etc.  Chances are no-one will have a fuse/plug can't work out that it is just the fuse that has gone.  If they do manage to suss that it is the fuse, just repeat.  If they replace with a new radio repeat again.

You could also ask the PRS if the yard has a licence.... www.prsformusic.com - basic licence is £66.[/QUOTE

This ought to be stickied in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## OldNag (24 February 2015)

I can't stand it. I got fed up with being forced to listen to complete rubbish, especially on a quiet Sunday muck out. I ended up taking my own in and putting it on in my stable, on radio 4.
Now on small private yard. No radio. Bliss.


----------



## Tnavas (24 February 2015)

You might just find that the licence is only for the BBC channels, are their TV channels still advert free?

Thankfully we no longer have licenses now as advertising pays the bills.

To this day some songs send me back to a time, I remember listening to 'The Rock' through the night while foal sitting a very sick foal, another song takes me back to the sad time when I lost a baby. 

The right music is great company and many yards I've worked on have radios going, here in NZ and UK.


----------



## mytwofriends (24 February 2015)

I have no problem with a radio being on in the slightest.


----------



## JennBags (24 February 2015)

Gosh some of the attitudes on here really shock me, from both sides of the perspective.  You've got the ones who love listening to noise all day long who think it's tough luck if you don't like it; then the ones who threaten to damage someone else's property!

I don't like listening to generic pop, especially when it's interspersed with rubbish adverts all day long, but luckily the radio on our yard is in a different area; plus the ones who like it on tend to be the ones who get there a little later than I do.  I have a radio in my stable but it's tuned to radio 4.  There has been some research into the effect music has on stabled horses, and on the whole it (surprisingly) has a negative effect, it causes their stress levels to rise, whether it's pop or classical music.

As I tried to mention previously and a couple of others have mentioned, if you are playing a radio in public, you must have a PRS licence.  Our YO had to take the "yard" radio away as she was told if she didn't get a PRS licence then she would be prosecuted, so they do follow up on this - even with small private yards.  You may have got away with it for years, but that doesn't mean you will continue to get away with it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 February 2015)

My pet hate I can't stand constant noise I hardly ever listen to a radio or music in my car or anywhere else. The only times I do is when running, when I have a lot of housework or on a long car journey. I often have the TV on either on silent or very low I find loud music and babbling like when adverts come on almost distressing.  It surprises me how many people have TV's on really loud as if they are deaf. On the whole I like to hear the birds singing the horses munching,  just everyday noises. Luckily nobody really insists on putting the radio on where I am. 

A new lady moved on the yard a few months ago who I did know previously and she asked me if I minded if she put her radio on. I said I rather she didn't as I like peace and quiet she looked a bit miffed as if I was supposed to say yes go ahead but my view is if you want to listen to music use an ipod or similar and don't inflict it on everyone else.  

I wouldn't damage anyones property but I just don't understand why peopled feel the need for constant noise all day everyday.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

Dubsie said:



			I would short out a couple of fuses at home, take it in with a screwdriver, replace the fuse in the plug, and leave it switched on etc.  Chances are no-one will have a fuse/plug can't work out that it is just the fuse that has gone.  If they do manage to suss that it is the fuse, just repeat.  If they replace with a new radio repeat again.

You could also ask the PRS if the yard has a licence.... www.prsformusic.com - basic licence is £66.
		
Click to expand...

Would  not work here as
 A) my radio no one touches it
 B)  We have a room full of fuses screws-nails- hammers etc for repairs on the property and a hardware shop  4oo meters up the road where you can buy more.

If anyone was found to damage (MY) radio  the Clause9 would come into play in the livery contract.


Notice of termination of livery is 1 month for either party where there is serious fall out between yard owner and client, the owner reserves the right to terminate this agreement with immediate effect, and they must remove the horse from the yard.




Which would mean horse and equipment off my yard within an hour.


----------



## turnbuckle (24 February 2015)

I'm with you on the grim choice of station, but I think you may just have to give in to avoid being seen as a grumpy old git.

Or you could retaliate by buying a bigger LOUDER radio and tuning it to a station of your choice!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 February 2015)

My yard, I like peace & quiet. However I do have a clockwork radio for box rest times if needed, but its usually gathering dust.

When we were showing week in & week out, then i DID have a radio on in the mornings, this was really just to get the new intake used to racket going on, especially those going to be staying away at the big shows. It does help desensitise them to some of the general racket going on.


----------



## ribbons (24 February 2015)

Tnavas said:



			You might just find that the licence is only for the BBC channels, are their TV channels still advert free?

The right music is great company and many yards I've worked on have radios going, here in NZ and UK.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling that even if you only play CD's not radio you still have to have a licence if its played in a work  place for staff and/or  paying customers.

As I said, we have to have two different types of licence for the radio at work so I'll dig a bit into the rules and have a look.


----------



## Greylegs (24 February 2015)

Goodness me ... Didn't mean to start WW3 but clearly this is an issue which arouses deep opinions. I have nothing against a bit of music, and if you have a private yard you can clearly do what you want (not withstanding the licensing issues already mentioned ...!). 

But my present yard, and the previous one, are both large commercial premises provided by a service provider (the YO) for customers (me and other liveries) and as such, we pay the bills. So as far as I'm concerned that means if I don't like something, I change something or at least take steps to get it changed. It's a business run for the benefit of paying customers, like any other ... A shop, restaurant, hotel or whatever .... The staff are there to provide a service, not be entertained. The business is there to provide good service for its paying customers.

So, if the customers don't like something, they have a perfect right to "suggest" a change. I'm sure someone will come back at me and say that if I don't like something about the yard I should take my custom elsewhere, but surely as a paying customer I have a right to an opinion. Equally, those people who take the " my yard, my rules" view ... Well, fair enough, but don't be mystified when people vote with their feet when they don't like the "rules" you impose.

It's about compromise. If I'm the only one there and I don't want to listen to it, then I should be allowed to pull the plug. If others then arrive who do want it on, then fair enough ... I'll go out for a hack and leave them to have their brains rattled ....!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

I have been fortunate that no one in all the years of running this yard have EVER complained about the radio on.  Being primarily part livery  I am alone mucking out only the DIY come up and they never comment, they just accept  it,  then again I have lovely liveries who accept that is what happens when I muckout. Saying that  Back to the yard mucking out as I hear a good song on the radio.

 I have always like my music on even in the car i am one of those loud music brigade


----------



## BeingKate (24 February 2015)

Phew I dont miss livery yards! We have a radio and it goes on when we fancy and off when we've had enough! I tend to like it first thig when I have loads of jobs to do but in the evening I have it off and prefer to listen to hay munching, nose blowing and the patchy man whickering every time I go near his stable. I love the evening peace and quiet 

eta, for those who hate the generic pop on R1 as i do,, absolute radio is great for indie, rock and stuff like that!


----------



## Luci07 (24 February 2015)

I like radio as background noise. Have a wide range of taste, listening to Kiss, through to Radio 4 (not Radio 1 though!). Why the lack of tolerance? Why can't people compromise?  I would rather people have the radio on in the background than earpieces plugged in as you can't hear background noise so easily.  If people have widely differnt musical tastes, then take it in turns! Old yard would have a radio in the barn. In the evening up on my own, I would tune in Radio 4. They would return it back to Capitol in the day. Live and let live people!


----------



## chocolategirl (24 February 2015)

ribbons said:



			Oh yes ! You've got a good point there. You can't play music in public without a licence. We actually have to have two different ones at work. 
Tell the YO they are facing a hefty fine without one, that should get rid of the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and probably the liveries! She'll probs have to sell up to pay the fine!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (24 February 2015)

Im with littleshetland and have radio 4 or 4 extra on at the yard..but only when Im there and I am in two stables on my own so hopefully don't disturb anyone else. One of the other stable blocks has smooth radio playing which is nice..specially at Christmas with all the songs but it can be a bit distracting to the ponios when trying to ride or lunge in the arena...and the other is playing a commercial station but so very quietly  it sometimes gets forgotten and not turned off.


----------



## applecart14 (24 February 2015)

Deltaflyer said:



			The girls at my yard insist on having radio one on *AAARGGHHHHH* (I'm an old fart in my mid-50s and much prefer proper classic rock and always have music on in my car and at work.) Does Radio one only have three songs on their playlist because it seems they play the same really annoying three over and over and over again ad nauseam.
		
Click to expand...

I hate Radio 1.  Sorry if this offends anyone but I can't stand the cockney accent and a lot of the presenters have this accent.  (I expect it is better than hearing the brummy accent of which I am sadly lumped with mind, but then I am not a DJ and people are not forced to listen to me day in and day out (praise the Lord)  ).   

I always switch over to Heart FM or Smooth Radio whenever the YO has gone home for the day.


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (24 February 2015)

Personally I couldn't give a stuff if the radio at our yard is on or off (which is probably just as well since I can't reach the shelf it is on unless I lug the mounting block over to it), but really I don't see why it is such a big deal. Why can't people discuss it and reach a comprimise rather than resorting to petty behaviour and vandalism?


----------



## pansymouse (24 February 2015)

The radio belongs to me it is only capable of receiving Radio 4 (my story and I'm sticking to it) so if you want noise that's what you get. It will also play hip-hop CDs but they don't seem any more popular so it's generally silent.


----------



## paulineh (24 February 2015)

I listen to local Radio when I'm on my own in the yard. Some times I will listen to Radio 4 or Classic FM.

I some times look after my friends horse and will then only listen to the radio on my phone.


----------



## Pigeon (24 February 2015)

I think it's because the radio is being imposed on everyone else. It's like if I decide to sing constantly (and I am a TERRIBLE singer) that decision doesn't just affect me - it affects everyone within hearing distance. So I don't see singing constantly as one of my unshakeable rights. 

And like others have said, radios increase stress levels in horses. It's probably because they feel they can't hear 'danger' over the noise.

But yeah, radio on constantly drives me mad. I get headaches at any excuse (scented candles do the same) so I honestly would probably leave.


----------



## sport horse (24 February 2015)

If your yard is a business ie livery yard you need a performing rights licence to play a radio.If your yard is private but you employ staff you need a performing rights licence. The fact that you have not yet been caught does not alter the regulations!  I employ staff so I am caught by that rule. I also have horses on a horsewalker, in paddocks etc etc and I do not allow radios not only because of the licence but also because the radio would prevent anyone hearing a horse in trouble on walker etc etc.   I turn a blind eye if in the afternoon all horses are in their stables and the girls are tack cleaning in the tack room!  The fines for contravening PR are, I  believe, quite substantial.


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (24 February 2015)

It's better than being stabled next to the motorway, I'd love to have it quiet enough to be able to hear myself think let alone listen to the radio!


----------



## JennBags (24 February 2015)

sport horse said:



			If your yard is a business ie livery yard you need a performing rights licence to play a radio.If your yard is private but you employ staff you need a performing rights licence. The fact that you have not yet been caught does not alter the regulations!  I employ staff so I am caught by that rule. I also have horses on a horsewalker, in paddocks etc etc and I do not allow radios not only because of the licence but also because the radio would prevent anyone hearing a horse in trouble on walker etc etc.   I turn a blind eye if in the afternoon all horses are in their stables and the girls are tack cleaning in the tack room!  The fines for contravening PR are, I  believe, quite substantial.
		
Click to expand...

It's like beating your head against a brick wall I'm afraid - some people just will not accept that they are wrong in this instance :rolleyes3:  Several of us have pointed out the PRS issue but it's pretty much been ignored.


----------



## XxCoriexX (24 February 2015)

I did my dissertation on environmental stimulation for horses and for the majority have some music on lowered the heart rate and decreased stables vices like box walking or cribbing! so music can help calm the horses down. the radio is always on at our yard and we never fight about it. if two people want different stations on we swop between during the day so that everyone can have a turn of listening to what they like. there are two older ladies who are there are weekends during the day and they don't like the radio so we turn it off for a few hours. We are adults and are able to compromise......maybe some of you should try and do the same! resorting to vandalism is just a bit pathetic really.


----------



## EmmaB (24 February 2015)

I love having a radio on for a bit of background noise, don't care whats on really. Why are people getting so het up about it, surely if you just ask who evers playing it if they could turn it down while you are there I can't see anyone saying no?? And if they do say no, and it bothers you THAT much then leave?

Also I used to hate radio 1...until I ended up having to drive a van all day which was only capable of picking up r1 and now I quite like it! So maybe give it a chance


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

No one other than my yard can hear the radio at anyone time. Only when you come in the actual main yard can you hear it, it is better than hearing the voices and shouting of the yard next door who also have a radio on sometimes.  Or the out of tunes livery singing along to an IPOD.

 Since the yard has been in use since 1996 with no complaints since this stupid rule has been put into place, and only MY livery's and guest hear it and no one minds as now it is off and won't come on till tomorrow morning.   I also loath radio one, used to listen to Heart but hate all those stupid games they used to play over the net ( Generation Gap etc. )  I think for crying our loud sake play music not this stupid cr4p.


Then I found Radio Jackie and BLISSS MY KIND OF MUSIC.  I found wearing  head set is darn right anti social, walking round the yard humming to yourself and ignoring others, where as a low radio where you can still talk to or ask people a question is more civilized.

 Not only that but heads sets can be a danger to themselves when you are unaware of the dangers or noises around you, you cannot hear till too late.


----------



## Mariposa (24 February 2015)

We have Classic FM on in the yard! We turn it on when the ponies come in for their breakfast, and then they all lie down for a snooze. Radio 1 drives me bonkers, but I rather like Classic FM, it's soothing and calm mostly! We just have it on quietly, the ponies seem to like it!


----------



## Thriller (24 February 2015)

I put mine on when I'm doing a bit of cleaning and will leave it on for a while (usually on radio 4 so no music!)


----------



## *hic* (24 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			No one other than my yard can hear the radio at anyone time. Only when you come in the actual main yard can you hear it, it is better than hearing the voices and shouting of the yard next door who also have a radio on sometimes.  Or the out of tunes livery singing along to an IPOD.

 Since the yard has been in use since 1996 with no complaints since this stupid rule has been put into place, and only MY livery's and guest hear it and no one minds as now it is off and won't come on till tomorrow morning.   I also loath radio one, used to listen to Heart but hate all those stupid games they used to play over the net ( Generation Gap etc. )  I think for crying our loud sake play music not this stupid cr4p.


Then I found Radio Jackie and BLISSS MY KIND OF MUSIC.  I found wearing  head set is darn right anti social, walking round the yard humming to yourself and ignoring others, where as a low radio where you can still talk to or ask people a question is more civilized.

 Not only that but heads sets can be a danger to themselves when you are unaware of the dangers or noises around you, you cannot hear till too late.
		
Click to expand...


The "stupid rule" as you call it is protecting people's livelihoods. You'll need these links: http://www.prsformusic.com/users/businessesandliveevents/Pages/DoIneedalicence.aspx
http://www.prsformusic.com/users/businessesandliveevents/Pages/HowdoIgetalicence.aspx

You might find it useful information to include on your website.


----------



## WelshD (24 February 2015)

There is a second licence called a PPL too which I think sometimes applies in addition to the PRS

I remember applying for a PRS at a cost of £250 only to be told about the second licence (£300) once I had paid for the first, the boss decided that the additional £300 was too much so I had to cancel the £250 licence as that alone would not cover us - it did not make me popular amongst staff! 

Personally I think it was a lot of money but do agree that a licence itself is fair 

I have had PRS phone up at various places I have worked to ask if we need a licence, if they hear music in the background I expect they will soon pick up on that

I don't think anyone is getting at anyone personally on this thread just clarifying what the rules actually are. Radio played for parts of the day makes a difference to the licence fee that you pay but it in itself or the fact that the radio is played quietly etc does not exempt anyone running a business from holding the right licences. What people choose to do is up to them though! 

Personally I like a bit of music


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

jemima*askin said:



			The "stupid rule" as you call it is protecting people's livelihoods. You'll need these links: http://www.prsformusic.com/users/businessesandliveevents/Pages/DoIneedalicence.aspx
http://www.prsformusic.com/users/businessesandliveevents/Pages/HowdoIgetalicence.aspx

You might find it useful information to include on your website.
		
Click to expand...


 I don't see paying for yet another license will help peoples' lively hood when it  never affected people prior to it's being put into play.   Just a money grabbing scheme IMO.  It also encourages people to use headsets which can put them in danger  when walking around the yard oblivious to the dangers.   I don't like it when they walk round the town or to school/work with headsets on.  Blissfully unaware of the surrounding traffic approaching


 When I went out with a livery on a horse viewing visit, we were by the school while the pony being shown, when there was a scream from behind and a loose horse had pulled back and knocked  Innocent livery over who hit the tarmac and ended up with concussion.  She had her music playing on her Iphone with a headset and had not heard the horse approach.


 Similar to this happened at our local station girl on her way to the stables crossed the track and despite the train sounding it's horn she could not hear it above her music.  She tragically died at the age of 14,

 viewers beware before watching.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNV0HNJzCZM

 I don't like headsets.


----------



## twiggy2 (24 February 2015)

Greylegs said:



			Goodness me ... Didn't mean to start WW3 but clearly this is an issue which arouses deep opinions. I have nothing against a bit of music, and if you have a private yard you can clearly do what you want (not withstanding the licensing issues already mentioned ...!). 

But my present yard, and the previous one, are both large commercial premises provided by a service provider (the YO) for customers (me and other liveries) and as such, we pay the bills. So as far as I'm concerned that means if I don't like something, I change something or at least take steps to get it changed. It's a business run for the benefit of paying customers, like any other ... A shop, restaurant, hotel or whatever .... The staff are there to provide a service, not be entertained. The business is there to provide good service for its paying customers.

So, if the customers don't like something, they have a perfect right to "suggest" a change. I'm sure someone will come back at me and say that if I don't like something about the yard I should take my custom elsewhere, but surely as a paying customer I have a right to an opinion. Equally, those people who take the " my yard, my rules" view ... Well, fair enough, but don't be mystified when people vote with their feet when they don't like the "rules" you impose.

It's about compromise. If I'm the only one there and I don't want to listen to it, then I should be allowed to pull the plug. If others then arrive who do want it on, then fair enough ... I'll go out for a hack and leave them to have their brains rattled ....!
		
Click to expand...

In your shoes I would speak to YO/YM and just ask 'if no-one else is about is it ok if I turn the radio off/down please?' it wont take much effort and may prevent things becoming difficult.

when I first left school and worked full time on a riding school/livery yard the radios were not allowed on before 8.30 and had to be switched off at lunch/lecture time so from 12.30 till 2.15, then it was allowed to stay on till 5pm-this meant radios were not on during feed times or times the yard was quiet during the day, after 5pm the yard radios were not allowed on and they had to be turned off when we had riding for disabled on the yard, a couple of liveries had small radios that they would play quietly when dealing with their horses.

I hate a radio playing loud enough (for prolonged periods of time) that you cannot hear other people speak.

I love classical music but there is one person (my cousin) in a separate block that leaves it on when her horse is in, the radio is rubbish and it is not tuned properly, really stresses me out when what is playing is not relaxing but banging and crashing and not tuned properly-I do tune that one off if I have to go over there as I think it must really stress the horses out when the wrong sort of music is playing


----------



## Tally-lah (24 February 2015)

JennBags said:



			Gosh some of the attitudes on here really shock me, from both sides of the perspective.  You've got the ones who love listening to noise all day long who think it's tough luck if you don't like it; then the ones who threaten to damage someone else's property!

I don't like listening to generic pop, especially when it's interspersed with rubbish adverts all day long, but luckily the radio on our yard is in a different area; plus the ones who like it on tend to be the ones who get there a little later than I do.  I have a radio in my stable but it's tuned to radio 4.  There has been some research into the effect music has on stabled horses, and on the whole it (surprisingly) has a negative effect, it causes their stress levels to rise, whether it's pop or classical music.

As I tried to mention previously and a couple of others have mentioned, if you are playing a radio in public, you must have a PRS licence.  Our YO had to take the "yard" radio away as she was told if she didn't get a PRS licence then she would be prosecuted, so they do follow up on this - even with small private yards.  You may have got away with it for years, but that doesn't mean you will continue to get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## mytwofriends (24 February 2015)

EmmaB said:



			I love having a radio on for a bit 
of background noise, don't care whats on really. Why are people getting so het up about it, surely if you just ask who evers playing it if they could turn it down while you are there I can't see anyone saying no?? And if they do say no, and it bothers you THAT much then leave?

Also I used to hate radio 1...until I ended up having to drive a van all day which was only capable of picking up r1 and now I quite like it! So maybe give it a chance 

Click to expand...

^^^ This, pretty much in a nutshell!


----------



## california dreaming (24 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			Ask if they have the relevant licences to play a radio
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, you would do this? Wow.  I like to hear a radio I think its better than total silence, but that's just an opinion.  I think its best to reach a compromise.  Live and let live.


----------



## Follysmum (24 February 2015)

We had two girls who constantly argued about the radio being on, to the point they fell out big time.  They have left now  One would turn it off and the other switch on  back on .  I like the radio on personally but I do switch it off if the other livery comes on the yard.

It all about compromise really I think. When you are sharing it is hard I suppose to please everyone.


----------



## ester (24 February 2015)

Tnavas said:



			You might just find that the licence is only for the BBC channels, are their TV channels still advert free?

Thankfully we no longer have licenses now as advertising pays the bills.

To this day some songs send me back to a time, I remember listening to 'The Rock' through the night while foal sitting a very sick foal, another song takes me back to the sad time when I lost a baby. 

The right music is great company and many yards I've worked on have radios going, here in NZ and UK.
		
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with the BBC or advertising it is PRS! http://www.prsformusic.com/Pages/default.aspx

We don't have one though I sometimes put radio 4 on if I am plaiting.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I don't see paying for yet another license will help peoples' lively hood when it  never affected people prior to it's being put into play.   Just a money grabbing scheme IMO.  It also encourages people to use headsets which can put them in danger  when walking around the yard oblivious to the dangers.   I don't like it when they walk round the town or to school/work with headsets on.  Blissfully unaware of the surrounding traffic approaching


 When I went out with a livery on a horse viewing visit, we were by the school while the pony being shown, when there was a scream from behind and a loose horse had pulled back and knocked  Innocent livery over who hit the tarmac and ended up with concussion.  She had her music playing on her Iphone with a headset and had not heard the horse approach.


 Similar to this happened at our local station girl on her way to the stables crossed the track and despite the train sounding it's horn she could not hear it above her music.  She tragically died at the age of 14,

 viewers beware before watching.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNV0HNJzCZM

 I don't like headsets.
		
Click to expand...

I understand from a h + s point of view what you are saying about ear phones, however I just don't get the whole attitude of posters who say if they wish to have a radio playing, then the liveries who don't can swing and leave.  At the end of the day, of course, it may be your yard and your rules, but they are also paying liveries, and deserve respect too.  It strikes me some yard owners forget they are getting an income from their clients and think that they should put up and shut up with any rule made.


----------



## WelshD (24 February 2015)

california dreaming said:



			Seriously, you would do this? Wow.  I like to hear a radio I think its better than total silence, but that's just an opinion.  I think its best to reach a compromise.  Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

I like to hear a radio but I wouldn't like someone to break the law by playing it! Just trying to point out that it might take the wind out of the sails of the person insistent on playing it loud

In all seriousness I agree that compromise is the best here, quiet music or changing the stations every now and again etc


----------



## fburton (24 February 2015)

Does "liking a bit of background noise" (or not) correlate with being an extrovert/introvert I wonder, or some other psychological trait? FWIW, I am fairly introverted, enjoy solitude, and when doing something like mucking out much prefer a quiet environment where I can hear birds singing, horses munching, etc.

I do enjoy listening to the radio at other times though.


----------



## fburton (24 February 2015)

XxCoriexX said:



			I did my dissertation on environmental stimulation for horses and for the majority have some music on lowered the heart rate and decreased stables vices like box walking or cribbing!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting! Did the type of music, or the volume it was played at, make a difference?


----------



## Ambers mum (24 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			Ask if they have the relevant licences to play a radio
		
Click to expand...

this as my old boss wouldn't put the radio as it meant we needed a license x


----------



## EventingMum (24 February 2015)

Don't have one on the yard due to the license requirements.


----------



## oldie48 (24 February 2015)

I'm sorry not read all the posts but listening to the Archers omnibus one Sunday on the stable's radio we heard hounds in full cry and a hunting horn, my poor horse was so disappointed that we were plaiting up for dressage and not a day's hunting!


----------



## MadisonBelle (24 February 2015)

Blimey!!! Hot topic!!! 

I've always had a radio at the yard (I am a livery)..... most weekdays I am usually the only one there in the evening and if so I usually pop the radio on (Absolute as said by another poster earlier on). At weekends when there are other liveries to talk too then usually the radio is off as we chat.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 February 2015)

I have my own yard, I have the radio when I am out there-usually Kerrang or R1. I am mindful of not having it on very loud and generally don't leave it on when I'm not around-I did once do late night checks to find 21yo Exmoor listening to some pretty hardcore drum and bass though. I can't abide commercial stations and I will never be old enough to listen to R2 

When I worked on yards, having the radio on made shovelling XXXX and sweeping yards for a pittance for other people more bearable, just sayin'


eta private yard with just me on it, before someone shops me!


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2015)

No wonder liveries get themselves reputation as awkward customers.

The radio has never even crossed my mind as an issue/non issue.

Last yard I was on would have a radio on most of the time. Big fancy yard with well paying full liveries. Commercial during the day and classical turned down low overnight. I never heard any form of grumbling from anyone.

In my opinion happy cheerful yard staff means better quality of care for my horse.


----------



## Handsome Jack (24 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Would  not work here as
 A) my radio no one touches it
 B)  We have a room full of fuses screws-nails- hammers etc for repairs on the property and a hardware shop  4oo meters up the road where you can buy more.

If anyone was found to damage (MY) radio  the Clause9 would come into play in the livery contract.


Notice of termination of livery is 1 month for either party where there is serious fall out between yard owner and client, the owner reserves the right to terminate this agreement with immediate effect, and they must remove the horse from the yard.




Which would mean horse and equipment off my yard within an hour.
		
Click to expand...

You need to calm down, this is a discussion the radio-police squad are not about to swoop in and take your precious radio - honestly you sound like the YN not the YO!


----------



## skint1 (24 February 2015)

I'm on DIY livery, I've never really thought of it as an issue requiring management, some people do listen to radios, I listen to podcasts on my phone, using headphones, but it doesn't really bother me that others listen to radios. 
I tend to keep one earpiece in and the other out so I can hear if someone is speaking to me or if I am about to be flattened by a tractor. When handling the horses or riding, I wouldn't wear headphones but my mare and I sometimes listen to the Archers podcast as we ride along together.


----------



## PollyP99 (24 February 2015)

The Tank said:



			It's the staff's prerogative to have the radio on, having a livery interfere with that is bang out of order and my yard owner would do her pieces if you OP did what you did to her radio.
		
Click to expand...


"Staff" don't get to have prerogatives (in any walk of life) the paying client however, always does, customer being king and all that!


----------



## Feival (24 February 2015)

You want your horse looked after, u keep the yard staff happy. Simples!


----------



## fburton (24 February 2015)

A bit of consideration and "give and take" on both sides is sensible.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 February 2015)

The Tank said:



			You want your horse looked after, u keep the yard staff happy. Simples!
		
Click to expand...

If you want to get paid you need customers. Simples!

Apart from being polite,, respecting yard rules and paying my bills in full and on time I not sure why I should revolve my life around keeping yard staff happy? Normally"staff" are supposed to keep the customer happy. Presumably by your standards if "staff" don't like you then they can treat your horse badly.  Just goes to show the skewed world livery yards run in! Nothing much of a surprise there though tbh. 

Also I've never noticed a correlation between music and a higher standard of care.


----------



## friesian76 (24 February 2015)

I don't like constant radio noise, I go to the yard to chill out and enjoy the quiet away from work,  kids etc. We had a livery who started having radio outside her stable loudly as she knew it annoyed me and another livery. It was tuned to god knows what station and felt like ads where on loop. The yard manager asked her to put it inside her stable if she wanted to listen to it and keep the noise to a decent level. She argued back as h we dint get a signal in there but the very next day she put it inside. She soon stopped putting it on as she didnt really want to listen to it. I occasionally put my headphones in on phone but I would never expect others to listen to my noise. I think its called consideration to others.


----------



## Annagain (24 February 2015)

I was trying to quote this but as it's a quote within a quote I can't. 

*"http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-i...-pay-for-top13

A standard colour TV Licence costs £145.50  the equivalent of £12.13 per month or just under 40p per day.

The fee you pay provides a wide range of TV, radio and online content, as well as developing new ways to deliver it to you.
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?692405-Radios-on-yards#0Jplvfmz83Cmxcvg.99"
*
This doesn't mean that the fee you pay gives you a licence to use all these media, but that your TV licence  - which is compulsory for anyone with a TV and is only required for TV not for radio - also pays for the production of BBC radio programmes and all its internet provision (as an aside I think the website alone is worth the licence fee) 

A PRS licence is an entirely separate issue and is required if anybody who could be considered a customer or a member of staff can hear it. As soon as you have a customer or a member of staff - (employed by you not a contractor who is working in your home) your premises becomes a public place and you need a licence.


----------



## ribbons (24 February 2015)

Putting aside people's likes and dislikes of the radio on the yard for a moment, I have today dug out the bumf about our licences at work.
I had never really read up on it before, just coughed up as the girls would kill me if they couldn't have the radio on, and believe me, I'm gob smacked at the rules.

Basically if recorded music is played outside of a domestic situation two licences are required by law.
PPL licence covers recorded music on behalf of record companies and the performer.

PRS licence covers the actual lyrics and composed music on behalf of song writers, composers and publishers.

There is no grey area, if you are playing music to an audience, (and that can be one person other than yourself able to hear it) even for a moment. you legally have to have both of these licences.

A person who works entirely alone in an office but may have visitors to that office has to be licensed.

I found a story of a garage owner who got rid of the radio because he wouldn't buy the licences (much to the fury of his mechanics) He was told that if customers drove onto his premises with their cars playing music he needed licences as others were hearing the music !!!!!

Better still, these licences are required for any recorded music played on a radio, cd or tv. So if a tv is supplied in a tea room for staff or customers, in ADDITION to a tv licence, a PPL and a PRS licence are also required.

The only way around it is ear phones, if the only person who can hear it is the person playing it no licence is required.


----------



## ribbons (24 February 2015)

Cross posted annagain. Saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## california dreaming (24 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			I like to hear a radio but I wouldn't like someone to break the law by playing it! Just trying to point out that it might take the wind out of the sails of the person insistent on playing it loud

In all seriousness I agree that compromise is the best here, quiet music or changing the stations every now and again etc
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Oh dear I really would have to worry, if I had to worry if someone was breaking the law for using a radio. Again, Seriously


----------



## WelshD (24 February 2015)

california dreaming said:



			Oh dear Oh dear I really would have to worry, if I had to worry if someone was breaking the law for using a radio. Again, Seriously

Click to expand...

I know I know and even as I say it I know I sound terribly pedantic but I am a bit of a self confessed nightmare about these things - rightly or wrongly! I would expect any livery yard I used to be 100% on everything - probably just as well I rent a yard privately!! 

I understand that not everyone sees it that way, I'm not that unrealistic to think people see things as I do and that something like this is a risk they are happy to take. 


 I myself thought the licence charges were very high when looking to get a radio for a small factory of twelve people so can see why people dig their heels in


----------



## wench (24 February 2015)

If the yard hasn't got the correct liscences to be playing the radio, then there shouldn't be one there. It's the law and tough poop if you get caught and fined. 

If the liscences are in place, then I would expect an adult discussion on a comprise that will suit everyone


----------



## ribbons (24 February 2015)

california dreaming said:



			Oh dear Oh dear I really would have to worry, if I had to worry if someone was breaking the law for using a radio. Again, Seriously

Click to expand...

I actually think the tiny detail of these laws are quite ridiculous, but I guess any of us might have a problem if it was our 'product' that was being enjoyed for free rather than paying us for our skill and effort in providing that product.

I also think music is quite a personal thing, and inflicting your taste on others that don't share it and can't avoid it is a selfish and thoughtless thing to do.

Those that couldn't give a toss that their pleasure is far from pleasure to others is typical of today's self self self lifestyle. 

What happened to the days when we considered how our actions affected those around us.
Gone forever I fear. 

If there is a law to make people part with their money in order to drive others mad, use it I say. 
If straight forward respect for others is gone, I won't complain about the law making them pay for the pleasure.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			You need to calm down, this is a discussion the radio-police squad are not about to swoop in and take your precious radio - honestly you sound like the YN not the YO!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me anyone damaging someones property  is liable to criminal damage,   they can ask or turn it down in emergency but taking fuses out or unplugging it  is not normal behaviour

 I don't have it on when the evening or the afternoon comes only the morning.  Should anyone change or damage my property that is criminal damage.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			You need to calm down, this is a discussion the radio-police squad are not about to swoop in and take your precious radio - honestly you sound like the YN not the YO!
		
Click to expand...

That is ok hun  you are entitle to your little opinion


----------



## PollyP99 (24 February 2015)

The Tank said:



			You want your horse looked after, u keep the yard staff happy. Simples!
		
Click to expand...


Life's not quite like, well not 'real' life, 

If you want clients you keep them happy, that's a normal situation .....  

Imagine the state of the world if all businesses had a sod the clients as long as the staff are happy mentality!


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			That is ok hun  you are entitle to your little opinion 

Click to expand...

I pity the people on your livery yard if that's the tone you take with them.  How condescending and rude.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2015)

The Tank said:



			You want your horse looked after, u keep the yard staff happy. Simples!
		
Click to expand...

Erm, is it not more about keeping the customer happy?! Lol.


----------



## cattysmith (24 February 2015)

I can't believe this is a discussion, let alone one that is getting heated! :-o


----------



## Handsome Jack (24 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			That is ok hun  you are entitle to your little opinion 

Click to expand...

Yes, yes I am - I think Zantac could be your way forward!


----------



## Hexx (24 February 2015)

Listen to Absolute radio/Absolute 80's - no song repeated between 10 and 5 every day.  Abs80's is brilliant - lots of music to bop along to - especially if it is "your era"!


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			Yes, yes I am - I think Zantac could be your way forward!
		
Click to expand...

Why, has HGA-12 got acid indigestion? Lol


----------



## Handsome Jack (24 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Why, has HGA-12 got acid indigestion? Lol
		
Click to expand...

opps I think I meant Zanex!


----------



## Honey08 (24 February 2015)

ribbons said:



			Putting aside people's likes and dislikes of the radio on the yard for a moment, I have today dug out the bumf about our licences at work.
I had never really read up on it before, just coughed up as the girls would kill me if they couldn't have the radio on, and believe me, I'm gob smacked at the rules.

Basically if recorded music is played outside of a domestic situation two licences are required by law.
PPL licence covers recorded music on behalf of record companies and the performer.

PRS licence covers the actual lyrics and composed music on behalf of song writers, composers and publishers.

There is no grey area, if you are playing music to an audience, (and that can be one person other than yourself able to hear it) even for a moment. you legally have to have both of these licences.

A person who works entirely alone in an office but may have visitors to that office has to be licensed.

I found a story of a garage owner who got rid of the radio because he wouldn't buy the licences (much to the fury of his mechanics) He was told that if customers drove onto his premises with their cars playing music he needed licences as others were hearing the music !!!!!

Better still, these licences are required for any recorded music played on a radio, cd or tv. So if a tv is supplied in a tea room for staff or customers, in ADDITION to a tv licence, a PPL and a PRS licence are also required.

The only way around it is ear phones, if the only person who can hear it is the person playing it no licence is required.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have a garage and we had an inspector come round (four or five years ago) and tell us we had to have a licence for the radio or we would be fined.  We had one mechanic working there and they included  clients as "audience", even though they are usually only at the garage to drop off/collect and pay, so much less time than the average livery client. We got rid of the radio.


As for the original question, I have my own yard and like the radio on some days, other days I don't.  On a yard I see no reason why individuals couldn't have a quiet radio in their stable, it doesn't need to blast across the yard.  I suppose it's much harder in an American barn type stable.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			opps I think I meant Zanex!
		
Click to expand...

There is no need for personal insults!!!  And for those who suffer from real life anxiety  I think mocking their condition and making light of it is very nasty.


----------



## EventingMum (24 February 2015)

Just for those who think the licensing compliance won't be investigated; we have had several phone calls asking if we have a radio on the yard, the last time the caller was insistent we must have as "every stable yard has one playing", the member of staff who took the call said it took some amount of persuasion to convince them we were acting within the law.


----------



## spotty_pony (24 February 2015)

We have a mini one in our tack room which myself and the other liveries on the yard (there's only 5 horses in total) occasionally play but it's definitely not everyday and certainly not all day! I think horses like it from time to time but not constantly. I think they enjoy relaxing in the peace and quiet too. I used to manage a yard and I used to play the radio sometimes when the yard was fairly quiet and there was either just a few people there or when I was there by myself. The horses didn't seem to mind it, but then it wasn't on constantly!


----------



## Handsome Jack (24 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			There is no need for personal insults!!!  And for those who suffer from real life anxiety  I think mocking their condition and making light of it is very nasty.
		
Click to expand...

it was advice not a personal insult  - in my  'little' opinion you need to get a grip and chill out you are giving me anxiety you sound totally OTT


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			it was advice not a personal insult  - in my  'little' opinion you need to get a grip and chill out you are giving me anxiety you sound totally OTT
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but this made me choke on my tea with laughter!


----------



## twobearsarthur (24 February 2015)

In the words of Ron Burgundy
"Well that escalated quicky"


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2015)

twobearsarthur said:



			In the words of Ron Burgundy
"Well that escalated quicky"
		
Click to expand...

LOL.


----------



## Handsome Jack (25 February 2015)

twobearsarthur said:



			In the words of Ron Burgundy
"Well that escalated quicky"
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Ladyinred (25 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			Ask if they have the relevant licences to play a radio
		
Click to expand...

Very true. It is, in fact,illegal to play to more than x number of people, think it is five. The Performing Rights people will put the wind up them if you give them a phone number to call. The licence used to be £150 a year but sure it will have gone up since then!  I had this problem when I was managing a shop and the PR would ring up at all sorts of odd hours to check no radio was on where it could be heard by anyone other than me! In the end I got so sick of being hassled by them I binned the radio. They are like a dog with a bone once your number is in their system.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (25 February 2015)

Ladyinred said:



			Very true. It is, in fact,illegal to play to more than x number of people, think it is five. The Performing Rights people will put the wind up them if you give them a phone number to call. The licence used to be £150 a year but sure it will have gone up since then!  I had this problem when I was managing a shop and the PR would ring up at all sorts of odd hours to check no radio was on where it could be heard by anyone other than me! In the end I got so sick of being hassled by them I binned the radio. They are like a dog with a bone once your number is in their system.
		
Click to expand...

I think having a radio on full time and the wearing of ear phones on yards is very silly. Firstly you cannot hear if someone is calling for help. Secondly, horses have sensitive hearing and while used to having the sounds of life going on really don't need to be subjected to constant barrage of noise. Third, when with your horse, be with your horse, not radio one.
Last, is the radio plugged into a circuit breaker? In my work I visit a lot of yards and see the water, rain, damp running down the walls and the radio plugged directly into the mains.
If you must have sound while mucking out, fine, but not all the time. It's selfish to other yard users and the horses. Give them a break.


----------



## Burmilla (25 February 2015)

Just a piece of history, that may amuse: our head groom would threaten to sack anyone who so much as whistled on the yard. He said horses need peace and quiet, especially at feed times. I happen to agree.


----------



## PolarSkye (25 February 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			I'm always listening to podcasts at the yard. Prefer to do so on my phone rather than using headphones as they tend to block out all the other sounds but even that at top volume in my pocket isn't exactly loud. Plus it's a lot less irritating and intrusive than a radio blaring adverts all over the place!
		
Click to expand...

I do something similar . . . I have Audible on my phone and listen to books while I muck out . . . I don't get much time to read any more these days so this is my way of consuming something literary.  If other people are in the barn with me and want to talk, I turn it off.  I listen while I'm poo picking too.  

I hate (with a passion) having music blaring while I'm mucking out - but I also hate (with an equal passion) loud, inane chatter . . . love a quiet and peaceful barn with the occasional, well-modulated chat.

Old f-a-r-t?  Me?  

P


----------



## Princess16 (25 February 2015)

Jeez and I wonder why I'm not on a yard !!


----------



## fburton (25 February 2015)

Mooseontheloose said:



			I think having a radio on full time and the wearing of ear phones on yards is very silly. Firstly you cannot hear if someone is calling for help.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible to have earphones that don't muffle outside sounds very much and play music at a volume comparable to what one hears from a standalone radio? I.e. just turn the volume down a wee bit! Then one should still be able to hear calls for help etc.


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (25 February 2015)

I never realised how complicated the issue was, never even new there were laws and licenses! 

I do love a bit of BBC Radio 6music though!


----------



## RunToEarth (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Excuse me anyone damaging someones property  is liable to criminal damage,   they can ask or turn it down in emergency but taking fuses out or unplugging it  is not normal behaviour

 I don't have it on when the evening or the afternoon comes only the morning.  Should anyone change or damage my property that is criminal damage.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure unplugging a radio is classed at criminal damage, but if you were going that way I'm sure any livery with half a brain would shop you in for use of a radio without a license - most other businesses conform, I don't know how some livery yards still get away without things like this.

You do sound a bit neurotic, I'm so glad the horses are at home, I couldn't cope with a radio debate each morning.


----------



## LeannePip (25 February 2015)

Wow! i never realised radios were such an emotive subject amongst us horsey folk!

Most yards i have been on there has been a radio on at somepoint, I quite like the back ground noise but equally if its not there i don't really miss it unless i'm plaiting/clipping/bathing I tend to put my phone on if there is no radio



ribbons said:



			if the only person who can hear it is the person playing it no licence is required.
		
Click to expand...

How does this work with radios in cars? are you only aloud to have the radio on if you have no passengers?


----------



## ribbons (25 February 2015)

LeannePip said:



			How does this work with radios in cars? are you only aloud to have the radio on if you have no passengers?
		
Click to expand...

The rules only apply outside a domestic situation, so I guess it depends who your passengers are and the reason for the journey.

A taxi will need a licence, me going on a day out with a friend,  no more than if she pops into my kitchen for a coffee.


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2015)

Does anyone else think this licence law sounds like one to file away in case of ever suffering from overly loud neighbours?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			I'm not sure unplugging a radio is classed at criminal damage, but if you were going that way I'm sure any livery with half a brain would shop you in for use of a radio without a license - most other businesses conform, I don't know how some livery yards still get away without things like this.

You do sound a bit neurotic, I'm so glad the horses are at home, I couldn't cope with a radio debate each morning.
		
Click to expand...

God your so gullible lol  



I would not divulge what actually goes on in my yard on this forum as there are too many people ready to judge you. 

I was referring to another poster's idea or taking the fuse out and replacing it with a blown one.  Would be more simpler just to ask owner to turn it off not just unplugging it.

I am just playing along with some of  the posters who got so riled, quite worrying when people actually believe everything that is written.

 What goes on in my yard stays within my 4 walls  *the contours of my land*  I will not divulge my day to day running or such on a forum like this which is known for judging and dissing what you do.


----------



## Tnavas (25 February 2015)

ester said:



			It's nothing to do with the BBC or advertising it is PRS! http://www.prsformusic.com/Pages/default.aspx

We don't have one though I sometimes put radio 4 on if I am plaiting.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that one applies though. This would be for people who want to use someones music to sing at a concert - broadcast personally in say a hospital.

You general license fee pays for the production of BBC concerts etc. Commercial channels not run by the BBC don't get any of the money from the collection of license fees.

I also think that you'll find numbers play a part here too - this I am trying to remember from my days before I came to NZ. My father worked first for ABC & then London Weekend and the reason they had adverts on was to fund the programs and staffing. BBC on the other hand didn't need to raise funds as they had the license fees for funds.

Commercial radio has already paid royalties for every CD they play - as someone else has said - these additional license fees are a rip off.


----------



## Vanha12 (25 February 2015)

There was some research on this recently (think it was in Horse and Hound?) Horses apparently like military and classical but not pop or jazz ;-)


----------



## Handsome Jack (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			God your so gullible lol  



I would not divulge what actually goes on in my yard on this forum as there are too many people ready to judge you. 

I was referring to another poster's idea or taking the fuse out and replacing it with a blown one.  Would be more simpler just to ask owner to turn it off not just unplugging it.

I am just playing along with some of  the posters who got so riled, quite worrying when people actually believe everything that is written.

 What goes on in my yard stays within my 4 walls  *the contours of my land*  I will not divulge my day to day running or such on a forum like this which is known for judging and dissing what you do.
		
Click to expand...


aha I was right - you are the YN!


----------



## RunToEarth (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			God your so gullible lol  



I would not divulge what actually goes on in my yard on this forum as there are too many people ready to judge you. 

I was referring to another poster's idea or taking the fuse out and replacing it with a blown one.  Would be more simpler just to ask owner to turn it off not just unplugging it.

I am just playing along with some of  the posters who got so riled, quite worrying when people actually believe everything that is written.

 What goes on in my yard stays within my 4 walls  *the contours of my land*  I will not divulge my day to day running or such on a forum like this which is known for judging and dissing what you do.
		
Click to expand...

In English?


----------



## Moomin1 (25 February 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			aha I was right - you are the YN!
		
Click to expand...

What's a YN??


----------



## Handsome Jack (25 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			What's a YN??
		
Click to expand...

sorry Yard Nutter!


----------



## fburton (25 February 2015)

I think the fuse is about to blow in this thread. Maybe someone could just unplug it?


----------



## 3OldPonies (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			a TV license covers a radio if there is accommodation there
		
Click to expand...

Does it though? Doesn't a radio playing to the 'public' i.e. liveries need a performance licence?


----------



## 3OldPonies (25 February 2015)

Burmilla said:



			Just a piece of history, that may amuse: our head groom would threaten to sack anyone who so much as whistled on the yard. He said horses need peace and quiet, especially at feed times. I happen to agree.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this too.  Occasionally I may take my radio, if in for a marathon grooming session, but only on quietly and usually tuned to a 'chill' station.  The horses seem to like the gentler music better than anything else. I prefer listening to the birdsong for the most part.


----------



## gmw (25 February 2015)

The worlds gone mad!!!!


----------



## HashRouge (25 February 2015)

This thread is hilarious!

I used to hate the radio when I was just a livery, but now I work on an SJ yard and enjoy having the radio on, especially when we're mucking out in the morning. We used to have it tuned to a local station that played a nice mixture of classic songs and new releases, but we've just got a new one which is tuned to XFM (a sort of indie/ alt rock station) which I'm quite liking too. Sometimes I have the radio off if I'm on the yard on my own and fancy the peace and quiet, but usually it is on. For people who spend all day working on yards, the radio isn't just something to listen to - it's actually very useful for knowing where you're up to in the working day, with different programmes on at different times plus the hourly news/ weather. Means I don't have to check my phone all the time to see the time!


----------



## gmw (25 February 2015)

Daughter has her phone tucked down her boot playing yadayada continuously. She wonders why I wont ride in the menage same time as her. Drives me nuts


----------



## fburton (25 February 2015)

So what is wrong with the earphones suggestion I made earlier? Wouldn't it get round all the contentious issues - disturbance, licences, violation of private property?


----------



## LeannePip (25 February 2015)

HashRouge said:



			This thread is hilarious!

I used to hate the radio when I was just a livery, but now I work on an SJ yard and enjoy having the radio on, especially when we're mucking out in the morning. We used to have it tuned to a local station that played a nice mixture of classic songs and new releases, but we've just got a new one which is tuned to XFM (a sort of indie/ alt rock station) which I'm quite liking too. Sometimes I have the radio off if I'm on the yard on my own and fancy the peace and quiet, but usually it is on. For people who spend all day working on yards, the radio isn't just something to listen to - it's actually very useful for knowing where you're up to in the working day, with different programmes on at different times plus the hourly news/ weather. Means I don't have to check my phone all the time to see the time!
		
Click to expand...

This exactly! 2 yards i worked on i was often there all day on my own so radio one was my company!

i also knew what point i should be at just by who was on the radio!


----------



## *hic* (25 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			What's a YN??
		
Click to expand...




Handsome Jack said:



			sorry Yard Nutter!
		
Click to expand...

I'd wondered too but I came up with Yard Nazi *insert embarrassed smiley*


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			In English?
		
Click to expand...

RTE

 I will not ever discuss in truth  what actually goes on in my yard on here.  My yard like everyone else who is a Y/O  - YM runs their yard the way they want to.  I am confidant that most of the day to day running would not be discussed  on a biotchy forum like this. 

 Ignore button comes in handy yes for when things go to far,  I might have gone WOTT last night but I was in a bad mood.  No excuse just ranting off. You above others know what it is like when you want to let off steam


----------



## Handsome Jack (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			RTE

 I will not ever discuss in truth  what actually goes on in my yard on here.  My yard like everyone else who is a Y/O  - YM runs their yard the way they want to.  I am confidant that most of the day to day running would not be discussed  on a biotchy forum like this. 

 Ignore button comes in handy yes for when things go to far,  I might have gone WOTT last night but I was in a bad mood.  No excuse just ranting off. You above others know what it is like when you want to let off steam 

Click to expand...

Phew good to know you don't tell the truth....now I have to find the Ignore button for strange YN types....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

fburton said:



			So what is wrong with the earphones suggestion I made earlier? Wouldn't it get round all the contentious issues - disturbance, licences, violation of private property?
		
Click to expand...

Good suggestion as long as the horse  does not react.  I knew a horse years ago at Park Farm where I did my BHS, the horse was otherwise bomb proof but the owner turned the portable cassette as they were in those days up higher for her favourite song.  The horse heard the sound coming from the ear piece and freaked and pulled back.  Never known another horse to freak but this mare did.  So she had to stop or turn the sound down when she caught her in.


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I was referring to another poster's idea or taking the fuse out and replacing it with a blown one.  Would be more simpler just to ask owner to turn it off not just unplugging it.

.
		
Click to expand...

In all seriousness I agree with this, adults should be able to have a sensible conversation about these things



Tnavas said:



			Not sure that one applies though. This would be for people who want to use someones music to sing at a concert - broadcast personally in say a hospital.




Commercial radio has already paid royalties for every CD they play - as someone else has said - these additional license fees are a rip off.
		
Click to expand...

To your first point - it definitely does apply sadly

To your second point - I quite agree, a fee of several hundred pounds for two different licences so that 12 people in a miserable workplace can have some light entertainment is a lot of money, I looked in to it, the boss said no, I had to break it to the staff


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

I guess if the yard has an event or dressage to music they need a license for that too??


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I guess if the yard has an event or dressage to music they need a license for that too??
		
Click to expand...

I suppose so, they are playing music and are a business


----------



## TelH (25 February 2015)

Ahhhh how glad I am to have my horses at home! FWIW, if, for some reason, I did end up having to go back on a livery yard a radio constantly on would be a deal breaker for me, I could not put my horses on that yard. I have Asperger's; my hearing is incredibly sensitive, what other people might think is fairly quiet will be banging away in my head and constant noise will sooner or later cause me to meltdown completely.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			I suppose so, they are playing music and are a business
		
Click to expand...


 Maybe yards should have a live band playing while mucking out as it seems you don't need a license for that now 

 Or 

 Get a busker to come and play and I can throw a few coins in


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Maybe yards should have a live band playing while mucking out as it seems you don't need a license for that now 

 Or 

 Get a busker to come and play and I can throw a few coins in
		
Click to expand...

there are some very good buskers about!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

Yes I have heard some amazing ones playing, did not one of the X factor contestants admit he was a busker before he auditioned??


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Yes I have heard some amazing ones playing, did not one of the X factor contestants admit he was a busker before he auditioned??
		
Click to expand...

I think a surprising amount of contestants on these sorts of shows were. these were my favourite, the used to busk in London though with two females, not sure what happened to the second lady 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na2f2yLSwAg


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			I think a surprising amount of contestants on these sorts of shows were. these were my favourite, the used to busk in London though with two females, not sure what happened to the second lady 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na2f2yLSwAg

Click to expand...

Yes that is the group I was thinking off they were/are really good.


----------



## npage123 (25 February 2015)

fburton said:



			I think the fuse is about to blow in this thread. Maybe someone could just unplug it?
		
Click to expand...

Moohahahaaa!


----------



## oldie48 (25 February 2015)

I can play the recorder and sing a bit, for petrol money, a bed for the night and a lot of red wine, I will come and entertain your liveries. I can also guarantee that if I provide this for your staff they will complete all tasks in record time. Pay your staff by the hour and me by the bottle and you will, I promise you, be quids in. I also only sing songs that are out of copyright, so no nasty surprise extras for you to worry about!


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2015)

oldie48 said:



			I can play the recorder and sing a bit, for petrol money, a bed for the night and a lot of red wine, I will come and entertain your liveries. I can also guarantee that if I provide this for your staff they will complete all tasks in record time. Pay your staff by the hour and me by the bottle and you will, I promise you, be quids in. I also only sing songs that are out of copyright, so no nasty surprise extras for you to worry about!
		
Click to expand...

its a good offer, I'd take it HGA-12!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2015)

WelshD said:



			its a good offer, I'd take it HGA-12!
		
Click to expand...


Why  not just have a BBQ and invite more along to enjoy the singing and booze lol

 Who's  going to make the potato salad?? think we need a male on the BBQ


----------



## ester (25 February 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Not sure that one applies though. This would be for people who want to use someones music to sing at a concert - broadcast personally in say a hospital.

You general license fee pays for the production of BBC concerts etc. Commercial channels not run by the BBC don't get any of the money from the collection of license fees.

I also think that you'll find numbers play a part here too - this I am trying to remember from my days before I came to NZ. My father worked first for ABC & then London Weekend and the reason they had adverts on was to fund the programs and staffing. BBC on the other hand didn't need to raise funds as they had the license fees for funds.

Commercial radio has already paid royalties for every CD they play - as someone else has said - these additional license fees are a rip off.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it definitely does apply - you weren't here for the big crack down about it a few years ago.

Dressage to music you are ok if venue has licence but the competitors need to be BD music members too.


----------



## Fun Times (25 February 2015)

Hellfire. Just seen my horse with a screwdriver de-fusing the radio. Turns out he can't stand Scott Mills. On the plus side he may have a career as an electrician. On the down side the radio is proper f&cked now and the yard staff are threatening to withold his carrots.


----------



## NaeNae87 (26 February 2015)

Wow... This post... Wow. It's just music, there is no need to start WWIII over it. 

I worked at an Eventing yard and we had the radio on all day. From about 7am when the first horse came in to be worked, until everyone left. It was out in the wash bay area as that is where we tacked up, un tacked, hosed off, hung out washing, cleaned tack and did most of our other work. If you didn't like what was playing you either changed the channel or plugged in your iPod. One day you could be listening to classic rock, the next pop and the next could be country. And if you really liked the song that was playing, you cranked it up to sing along or dance before turning it back down once the song had ended. No harm done. The horses were fine with it and no one complained. I would put my earphones in while I mucked out, but I found it to be a bit too antisocial for my liking. 

I hate dead silence. As long as there is compromise and people lighten up, music is great on yards.


----------



## fburton (26 February 2015)

It's never really dead silent though, especially out of doors - there's always something going on. I guess this just shows people can be very different. I would love to understand what is bad about (so-called) silence... or indeed being antisocial sometimes.


----------



## DonskiWA (26 February 2015)

I would HATE the radio on.  Mental noise pollution.  It would spoil the whole experience for me.  If people music let them wear their earphones then everyone is happy.


----------



## Gloi (26 February 2015)

I like feeling close to nature down with the horses. I prefer listening to the birds than a radio.


----------



## JennBags (26 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Why  not just have a BBQ and invite more along to enjoy the singing and booze lol

 Who's  going to make the potato salad?? *think we need a male on the BBQ*

Click to expand...

Cannibalism is a bit extreme :eek3:


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 February 2015)

NaeNae87 said:



			Wow... This post... Wow. It's just music, there is no need to start WWIII over it. 

I worked at an Eventing yard and we had the radio on all day. From about 7am when the first horse came in to be worked, until everyone left. It was out in the wash bay area as that is where we tacked up, un tacked, hosed off, hung out washing, cleaned tack and did most of our other work. If you didn't like what was playing you either changed the channel or plugged in your iPod. One day you could be listening to classic rock, the next pop and the next could be country. And if you really liked the song that was playing, you cranked it up to sing along or dance before turning it back down once the song had ended. No harm done. The horses were fine with it and no one complained. I would put my earphones in while I mucked out, but I found it to be a bit too antisocial for my liking. 

I hate dead silence. As long as there is compromise and people lighten up, music is great on yards.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that people mostly don't complain because people like you think they should "lighten up" so they just put up with it. This thread shows though that many people don't like music on all the time, actually more people than I thought. It's not always about the type of music either it is any music/babbling. Perhaps the radio players will now realise that not everyone enjoys it and turn it off occasionally? "Compromise" and all that.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2015)

JennBags said:



			Cannibalism is a bit extreme :eek3:
		
Click to expand...



 lol  I meant a nice sexy man in charge of the cooking of the burgers etc


----------



## Apercrumbie (26 February 2015)

I personally wouldn't be happy with a radio blaring from dawn to dusk, particularly if my horse was in.  I wouldn't mind if the staff had it on while mucking out but it would annoy me if I was in spending time with my horse.  That is our time and I wouldn't want music in the background, I like the peace of spending time with him.  No music at my yard though so not an issue for me, and as I said, I wouldn't mind music for short periods as long as it wasn't too loud.


----------



## happyclappy (26 February 2015)

I own my own yard and radios are never on. I would hate it if they were, so it's lucky I am on my own with hubby!!


----------



## KidnapMoss (26 February 2015)

I love a radio in the yard, and I love competing at a local venue near me, they play music in the warm up arena, I love it!!! Makes me feel like I'm at hoys, or something


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 February 2015)

Guess some don't like the sounds of nature! At our place, if I want the radio on I put it on but more often than not I like to hear the birds singing and in summer the odd plane going over or a lawnmower in the distance, you know...those sounds that just seem to help your brain chill....


----------



## Kadastorm (26 February 2015)

this thread makes an interesting read, thanks all! 

We don't play a radio on our yard but a couple of months ago we started leaving the radio on for a horse on box rest as a study performed at uni showed it calmed horses, it really calmed her as she used to box walk before hand and wouldn't eat. It worked, she would stand and eat and rest her legs, it was quiet but I could hear it a few stables along. Devastatingly she was PTS a little while later and I really miss mucking out listening to the radio, its so noticeable now. I can listen to music on my phone if I want, sometimes I ride in the school with music playing but its not quite the same.


----------



## Honey08 (26 February 2015)

DragonSlayer said:



			Guess some don't like the sounds of nature! At our place, if I want the radio on I put it on but more often than not I like to hear the birds singing and in summer the odd plane going over or a lawnmower in the distance, you know...those sounds that just seem to help your brain chill....
		
Click to expand...

Lol, the only sound of nature I heard this morning was the sound of rain lashing down on the roof and the wind howling.  I couldn't hear the radio for it!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 February 2015)

Honey08 said:



			Lol, the only sound of nature I heard this morning was the sound of rain lashing down on the roof and the wind howling.  I couldn't hear the radio for it!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I spent the first two months of my daughter's life listening to 'rain sounds for sleep' on my iphone through the night, to try and keep her asleep.  It worked, but I nigh on developed a nervous twitch as a result....


----------



## Toffee44 (27 February 2015)

Some yards I know have inbuilt speakers.... iPod able to connect, they are private yards though. 

Absolute 90s Rock whilst doing the boring chore of washing boots and rolling bandages for 9 horses..... helps if you can have a sing song as you go.....


----------

